# Chris " Birdman" Andersen kicked out of NBA for 2 yrs



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

The story is headlining realgm so check it out y'all. He was a favorite of mine so I'm a bit upset even though he isnt on my team.


http://www.realgm.com


PS- THIS IS NOT A JOKE OR BAITING ATTEMPT


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

2 years is ridiculous he was DOING drugs right? The way he is being punished you would swear he had an undercover cartel going...


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

It violates the new NBA ANTI DRUG POLICY

IE: roids and other illegal drugs of that nature like that. I won't speculate of the drug because I don't know it but I'd imagine it be of that nature.

I really don't know what's going on this is as of that site. read for more info


THE WRITING BELOW IS OF WWW.REALGM.COM


The NBA announced today that Chris Andersen been dismissed and disqualified from the league for violating the terms of the Anti-Drug Program. He cannot apply for reinstatement for at least two years.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

That's a damn shame. I liked his hustle and effort. He truly was a fan favorite.

But I mean...who didnt see this coming? :biggrin:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Jsimo12 said:


> That's a damn shame. I liked his hustle and effort. He truly was a fan favorite.
> 
> But I mean...who didnt see this coming? :biggrin:


I agree. Definitely a fan fave. I have his autograph and a pic with him. DAM*! Jsimo, you saw this coming?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

girllovesthegame said:


> Jsimo, you saw this coming?


With his long hair, pale skin, and awkward movements and hand signals, almost everyone probably did.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Jsimo12 said:


> But I mean...who didnt see this coming? :biggrin:


It's all in the eyes man, all in the eyes. :laugh:


----------



## NWdivisionCHAMPS (Nov 8, 2005)

ity: 

ouch u hornets fans dont seem to care about the birdman. i thought he was decent player in games, but i also feel lucky for u guys so the whole hornets fan base doesnt have to feel embarased whenever the birdman particpates in dunk contests :hurl:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

He had to be on something last year on the dunk contest...Na but 4reals this is not cool...He was a great player to watch , Hopefully he''ll get clean.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

2 years, wow. He must've been selling or somethin.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Haha, I love this thread...
But yeah well, you saw it coming by only seeing him.
BTW, what happens with the CAP?
It clears?


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

well at least you have a free roster spot


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

CrackerJack said:


> well at least you have a free roster spot


Yeah but our frontline was THIN to begin with and this doesnt help...


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

We need to trade a small for a big, but I really don't wanna lose anyone...
What about giving Lampe a chance, to see how it pans out?


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

no more crazy white boy dunks.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Hornets Move on Without Andersen
Jan 28, 2:11 PM (ET) Email this Story

MEMPHIS, Tenn. (AP) - The New Orleans Hornets' emotions upon learning of Chris Andersen's dismissal from the NBA for violating the league's drug policy ranged from anger to dismay to compassion.

The Hornets were in Memphis to play the Grizzlies on Saturday night, without the reserve forward known to teammates as "Birdman," whose dismissal was announced by the league Friday.

"You're a little shocked. You're a little disappointed. I even got angry at first," Hornets coach Byron Scott said. "But then you have to start thinking about the person. Bird obviously needs some help in dealing with this situation, so then you start having compassion for him as a person. You stop thinking about the basketball part of it."

The 27-year-old Andersen averaged 5.0 points and 4.8 rebounds in 32 games this season, his fifth in the NBA. He played three seasons for the Denver Nuggets before joining the Hornets.

*According to the league's collective bargaining agreement, a player only can be disqualified for a fourth positive test for performance-enhancing drugs, or a first positive test for "drugs of abuse." Andersen has never been suspended for performance-enhancing drugs.

The drugs on the "abuse" list are amphetamine and its analogs, which include methamphetamine; cocaine; LSD; opiates, including heroin, codeine and morphine; and PCP.*

Andersen must wait two years before he can apply for reinstatement, the league said.

more...
http://sports.iwon.com/news/01282006/v1344.html


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey! Hopefully this will mean Brandon Bass will get a few more minutes a game...

:biggrin:


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Jsimo12 said:


> Hey! Hopefully this will mean Brandon Bass will get a few more minutes a game...
> 
> :biggrin:


That's righty right!, we don't need no new Big mans.
We already have excelent talent in Bass, Vroman and Lampe.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

You all think a team will re-hire him when its time?


----------



## Stretcherino7 (Dec 7, 2005)

Hey.. Does anyone have ESPN INSIDER??? IF so, can I borrow your PW and sign on to read the new article about Chris Andersen? If not , then can whoever has the Insider subscription go there and paste the article in here.? Please, I would love to read that article. 
Thanks


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Stretcherino7 said:


> Hey.. Does anyone have ESPN INSIDER??? IF so, can I borrow your PW and sign on to read the new article about Chris Andersen? If not , then can whoever has the Insider subscription go there and paste the article in here.? Please, I would love to read that article.
> Thanks


Yeah, I really wanna read it too


----------

